# North Park Classic Stage Race	San Diego



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Is the race going to happen and where to get some info? 
No info on the socal cycling page. 
Would be a sweet break for Az heat


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

den bakker said:


> Is the race going to happen and where to get some info?
> No info on the socal cycling page.
> Would be a sweet break for Az heat


Doubtful, this race has been on the calendar in one way or the other the last three years and been cancelled each time.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

OnTheRivet said:


> Doubtful, this race has been on the calendar in one way or the other the last three years and been cancelled each time.


that sounds encouraging. 
Thanks.


----------

